
Crafting Interpreters – New Chapter: Functions - tu7001
http://www.craftinginterpreters.com/functions.html
======
ejanus
Awesome! I will read the last 6 paragraphs again and again. And I will mediate
on them.

"I don’t about you". Looks like something is missing. " passing parameters" .
I was thinking of "arguments".

